# Could Some One Explain Theses



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have been working for Amazon Flex for 4 months now and I am still confused.

What are Prime, Logistics, Hot Wheels and Uber Flex. You would think I know but I have no clue


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Uber Flex


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> I have been working for Amazon Flex for 4 months now and I am still confused.
> 
> What are Prime, Logistics, Hot Wheels and Uber Flex. You would think I know but I have no clue


Prime = 1 & 2 hours delivery service offered by Amazon
Logistics = Kind of a Courier service for Amazon Parcels and Packages
Hot Wheels = Restaurant Delivery Offered by Amazon
Fresh = Fruit and Vegetable delivery offered by Amazon thru Prime
Uber Flex = Secret Joint Venture by US and Russia against China. *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I hope you dont work for that!*


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Learn to spell "Someone" and then you will figure it out...


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Prime = 1 & 2 hours delivery service offered by Amazon
> Logistics = Kind of a Courier service for Amazon Parcels and Packages
> Hot Wheels = Restaurant Delivery Offered by Amazon
> Fresh = Fruit and Vegetable delivery offered by Amazon thru Prime
> Uber Flex = Secret Joint Venture by US and Russia against China. *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I hope you dont work for that!*


Thank You


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Thank You


URvellcom


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Uber Flex is a premium service delivering protein shakes and creatine to bodybuilders at their local gym so they don't have to stop mid-workout.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Learn to spell "Someone" and then you will figure it out...


Really? You're gonna nit pick that over uber flex? Does it make you feel good to talk down to someone?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

WMUber said:


> Learn to spell "Someone" and then you will figure it out...


Kind of a dickish response there.


----------

